# Best up and coming apartment location in Dublin



## Damo (11 Apr 2007)

I'm looking to buy (if possible) a one or two bedroom appartment in Dublin either central or somewhere with good transport available eg. the new urban quarter on Poolbeg peninsula. I won't be in a position to buy for a year or so but would like to get a fix on up and coming planned developments. 

Thoughts please.
D


----------



## lopin10 (11 Apr 2007)

18 months Off plan Adamstown. New train station opening end of April. 15 minutes to Hueston station


----------



## tiger (11 Apr 2007)

Is this to live in or as an investment?  As an investment, property in general seems to be falling out of favour at the moment.  As somewhere to live, it depends on where you work & socialise.  Despite the investments, transport infrastructure is still poor.


----------



## legallady (11 Apr 2007)

lopin10 said:


> 18 months Off plan Adamstown. New train station opening end of April. 15 minutes to Hueston station


 

Adamstown! you must be joking! I wouldnt touch the place with a bargepole! Its out in the middle of nowhere. I think if people want to live in an apartment, they would want to live in the city centre not miles away from town, with no proper infrastructure yet.


----------



## Oilean Beag (12 Apr 2007)

Just to fill in the Train Station at Adamstown was in operation yesterday. On the train I was on, no-onw got on or off. 

I wonder what the fare is ?


----------



## Rovers1901 (12 Apr 2007)

There's only around 160 units occupied at the moment in Adamstown. I'd imagine it will be towards the end of the summer before there's any appreciable numbers using the train station. Heard there's a dedicated bus route planned for Sept/Oct from a/town to town and buses planned to bring people from the Village (lucan) up to the station


----------



## frash (12 Apr 2007)

This thread isn't about Adamstown!!!

Damo there's some new apartments going into the old bowling alley in North Strand - they might be worth a look - only a ten minute walk to the IFSC


----------



## NorfBank (12 Apr 2007)

[broken link removed]

Walkable distance to town and great transport links with Luas and Heuston Station. The whole area around Heuston is being redeveloped.


----------



## pinkyBear (12 Apr 2007)

Hi Darmo,
I am sure there are loads of developments around the city - but if it is somewhere to live, if there is any particular area that you like - i.e. suits you as a person and the life you live,  my advise is to go to all EA's near by and ask if there are any new proposed developments in the area or surrounding areas....


----------



## newkid30 (12 Apr 2007)

Yes really depends on what you want?

Something close to town?  a nice quiet setting?  North/south or West of the city?  to live on your own or have a you a family??  What's your price range?  all these factors will greatly effect where what you buy/look at?


----------



## deedee80 (12 Apr 2007)

legallady said:


> Adamstown! you must be joking! I wouldnt touch the place with a bargepole! Its out in the middle of nowhere. I think if people want to live in an apartment, they would want to live in the city centre not miles away from town, with no proper infrastructure yet.



Sure its practically in Lucan, Lucan is a great place with loads of ammenities.  Also, its not exactly cheap to buy in the city centre.


----------



## pinkyBear (12 Apr 2007)

> Sure its practically in Lucan, Lucan is a great place with loads of ammenities


 
Maybey so, but I wouldn't live there myself, as I would think it is a bit far out from the city centre... 
And sure we all know all life revolves around the city centre!!!


----------



## ADK (13 Apr 2007)

i was out that way playing golf last thursday (day before good friday)came out at 4.30, and the traffic situation was a complete and utter mess, i just thought to myself that the developers reallt mucked up clondalkin/lucan and that adamstown is going to make the situation there a whole lot worse...


----------



## Damo (13 Apr 2007)

To clarify. I wish to buy initially as an investment with the option in the future for use by children and or ourselves. Only interested in central locations. The Choclate factory and old bowling alley best suggestions so far. Other centrally located suggestions welcome.

Thanks,
D.


----------



## mc79 (13 Apr 2007)

marsfield - clongriffen, north dublin 1 - 2- 3 bedroom apartments, not due to be ready until next june, good investment, new dart station going in etc..
3 beds are going for 410k (thats on the 3rd floor) lower floors are cheaper


----------



## sherib (13 Apr 2007)

There was a debate on Prime Time this week which included a discussion about the lack of city dwellings causing long commutes with subsequent deterioration in quality of life. Frank McDonald was on the panel. I think it was he who mentioned that there were 100's of acres around the Port of Dublin which could be developed and probably will be in the future. It looks too as if the new Abbey Theatre will be sited in that locality. I'd imagine it could become a secondary 'city centre'. Although I don't know anything about London Docklands, it sounds as if Dublin could do the same. If is were me I'd give that _champion of city living_, Frank McDonald, a ring. He might have some information about developments in the pipe line. I wouldn't be surprized if Harry Crosby (_The Point_ owner who pulled out of the Clarence and good for him!) isn't already thinking along those lines.

_The Chocolate Factory_ looks pretty good too. One night recently I saw an amazing docum. about how land in Japan had been made by in-filling the sea to create land - a gigantic venture. It showed how great the new developments created there were, especially for families. Nothing like that would have to be done in Dublin since the land is already there.


----------



## ajapale (13 Apr 2007)

Damo said:


> To clarify. I wish to buy initially as an investment ......


Moved to property investment section from Location Location Location.


----------



## legallady (13 Apr 2007)

I just bought in The Tannery, on Cork St. Its being sold by Hooke+McDonald. theres a few apartments left in that development. Its central, and the apartments are lovely


----------



## runnerevin (29 May 2007)

i bought in the Tannery too, i found the apartments to be of top quality, and of course centrally located. worth a look though.


----------



## auto320 (31 May 2007)

Avoid the Chocolate Factory. It will be difficult to sell apartments in the future that are located almost on top of a busy railway line. Even now, trains are frequent and noisy; this can only get worse.

It takes a certain kind of masochist to buy a home by a railway track -- you are limiting your resale market.


----------



## z108 (31 May 2007)

auto320 said:


> It takes a certain kind of masochist to buy a home by a railway track -- you are limiting your resale market.



Or a very dedicated train spotter


----------



## mass (13 Jun 2007)

Just bought in the Tannery myself too. I'm very pleased with it. The developer and management companies have been great so far too - not something you hear too often. I believe there's just a couple of 1 beds left, and one with a 'garden size' balcony!


----------

